# B-17 Browning .50 machine gun guarding Florida highway



## v2 (Mar 9, 2008)

WARNING 

New Zero Tolerance Speed Camera in Gainesville, Florida.
With the Gainesville highway death toll continuing to increase, this will be the first year that Zero Tolerance Speed Cameras will be used. The new cameras look a bit different than normal speed surveillance cameras. Make sure you do not speed when approaching one. 

Please take this warning seriously as these new devices offer no warnings or second chances. 

*Happy motoring!*


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 9, 2008)

We need those at the border here


----------

